#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  List of Participating Self-Financed Technical Institute  (SFTIS) 2016 CSAB 2016

## amos.0119

Joint Entrance Examination (Main) 2016 [JEE (Main) – 2016]  examination has been conducted by Central Board of Secondary Education (CBSE) and publishes the All India Rank (AIR). CSAB-2016 uses the AIR (60% JEE Main marks and 40% Class 12th or equivalent marks prepared by CBSE after normalization) published by CBSE for seat allocation purposes. CSAB-2016 is not responsible for any error either in marks or in AIR of JEE (Main) -2016. JEE (Main) Ranks for Paper 1 (for BE/ B. Tech) and Paper 2 (for B. Arch/ B. Planning) published by CBSE is used by different bodies for seat allocation purposes. 


The JEE (Main) 2016 Rank for Paper1 will be used by CSAB-SFTI 2016 for admission to Engineering/ Technology, and JEE (Main) 2016 rank for paper2 will be used for admission to B. Architecture/ B. Planning in Self-Financed Technical Institutes (SFTIs). Any error in declared rank will be corrected by CBSE and CSAB-2016 will use the 
updated rank whenever same is notified by CBSE.


PRE-ALLOTMENT STEPS:
All eligible candidates are required to register themselves with JEE (Main) Roll Number on www.csab.nic.in portal for 
participating in CSAB-SFTI 2016 counselling. Intending candidates should follow the following steps:

(a) Pay a non-refundable amount of Rs 1,000/-(Rupees One Thousand only) by e-Challan. Candidates should use the e-challan downloaded from the CSAB portal for paying the processing fee in any branch of State Bank of India.
It will have all the details filled in by the online portal and will have two identical parts (i.e., the challan will be 
in duplicate). One photo copy of the e-challan receipt will be retained by the candidate, and Original copy of the 
challan be submitted to the admitting institute for records.

(b) Candidates shall register online from places convenient to them. All candidates must verify their personal 
information during online registration. During On-line registration candidates can verify his details as filled at 
the time of registration for JEE (Main).

Candidates are permitted to modify at the time of registration, their (i) State of eligibility,
(ii) Gender and (iii) Category


List of Participating Self-Financed Technical Institute (SFTIS):











  Similar Threads: CSAB NEUT 2016 Spot Round Schedule Schedule of CSAB-SFTI 2016 Counselling CSAB 2016 Counselling Pre-Allotment Steps CSAB 2016 List of Documents Required During Reporting at  SFTIS List of Colleges participating JEE-Advanced 2016

----------

